# Some more 1/100!



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 18, 2009)

Tied up a few more tonight. The ones in the middle of the 1st pic are ones that have worn out the gills this summer. I tried some new ones tonight with some chenille added. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2009)

I think they look killer! :beer:

I have been waiting by the mailbox since you posted the first ones. :wink:


----------

